# Boadicea



## Pumpy (2/10/09)

> Boadicea has a typical English aroma. It is a relatively new dwarf variety bred and released by Wye College in 2004 by open pollination of an aphid-resistant hedgerow breeding line.
> Boadicea has mild, lightly floral and spicy characteristics, with a grassy scented aroma. It has a touch of floral flavour notes and reminds you of orchard blossom. Boadicea’s bittering characteristics are light bodied and rounded.
> 
> 
> ...


*MOD: *Post edited to ensure hop description is at the top for this topic (Lord Raja Goomba I), original post as below: 

I have been looking for a recipe to use Boadicea Hops

has anyone tried them ?

Boadicea help to create a soft mellow full flavour beer with hints of
citrus and light floral aromas. Used by Adnams in their Bitter.


found this recipe on this site
http://www.effinbrewery.co.uk/site/asa2009...3b4d18=msoqatvh


Effin Adnams Southwold Ale


80Litres in the Fermenter at 1.037 (75% efficiency), with 33 Bitterness Units (Using Tinseths Formula), and 27 units of colour (A red beer).


10000g Pale Malt
500g Caramalt 250g
Light Chocolate Malt
125g Black Malt
125g Roast Barley
900g Cane Sugar - Halfway through the boil

31g Boadicea Hops ( 5.6% aa - 90 Minutes)
35g Fuggle Hops (5.0% aa - 90 Minutes)
35g Golding Hops ( 4.9% aa - 90 Minutes)
40g Challenger Hops ( 7.5% aa - 60 Minutes)
40g Golding Hops ( 4.9% aa - 15 Minutes)
16g Golding Hops ( 4.9% aa - 70C Steep)

This recipe is an amalgamation of one I acquired from Adnams back in the mid 80's, Dave Lines Version from Brewing Beers Like Those You Buy, and Graham Wheelers, Brew Your Own Real Ale At Home and Brew Your Own British Real Ale At Home. Aiming to get 80Litres in the Fermenter at 1.037 (75% efficiency), with 33 Bitterness Units (Using Tinseths Formula), and 27 units of colour (A red beer).

It is a fairly complex hop schedule . . . The normal recipe used Challenger and Fuggle with Golding for aroma . . . and was pretty close . . . I have heard on the grapevine that Adnams have changed to using Boadicea for bittering with goldings for aroma (also confirmed by the recipe in BBBAH). . . So I have modified my recipe to add this in rather than replace, hoping that I should get a blending and averaging of the flavours.


Anyone tries Bodicea Hops ? or have I missed a post ?


----------



## matti (2/10/09)

If you use it as bittering hops, will it carry any of its citrus or flora through?
matti


----------



## Pumpy (2/10/09)

matti said:


> If you use it as bittering hops, will it carry any of its citrus or flora through?
> matti



Thats what I was thinking Matti be better to use it to finish with 

I am not a great fan of Fuggles either

Pumpy


----------



## Screwtop (2/10/09)

Some discussion re Bobek and Boadacea here Pump

http://www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk/viewtopi...boadacea#p11851


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Pumpy (2/10/09)

Thanks Screwy beginning to think the lights were on in the forum, but there was nobody at home 



Screwtop said:


> Some discussion re Bobek and Boadacea here Pump
> 
> http://www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk/viewtopi...boadacea#p11851
> 
> ...


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/11)

I have some Boadicea in the freezer ready to use, but ther doesnt seem to be much talk about this hop.

I'm considering doing a double batch of ordinary bitter (the recipe from BCS) and splitting it between two (or even three) fermenters.
It calls for EKG throughout so I thought I'd change the one minute addition to hopping straight in the fermenter, with EKG in one, and boadicea in the other.


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/12)

Finally bottled this one last night.

Boadiccea IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.503
Anticipated EBC: 19.0
Anticipated IBU: 51.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.5 5.25 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
4.2 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.037 147
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Boadiccea Pellet 7.10 36.3 60 min.
30.00 g. Boadiccea Pellet 7.10 10.5 20 min.
25.00 g. Boadiccea Pellet 7.10 4.3 5 min.
25.00 g. Boadiccea Pellet 7.10 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
Lallemand Nottingham


SG=1060 (thereabouts) FG=1006.

Gotta say it's not really in the IPA territory, maybe ESB. Still it's rather tasty.
I'll attempt to bring some along to the next Taphouse brewshare, as it's a single hop theme.


----------

